# Im ann gregorian,medieval,renaissance fan but I learn to love Telemann vocal works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There are fews harpsichords, organs work I like I find I'm an Icon of Baroque, his vocal, sacred works if fabulous, Jesus Tod, various cds.

Do you have vocals music like lieder or motets, worthy of mentioning for this Behemoth of master of the era that would lead the way for other to come, whiteout Telemann perhaps J.s Bach would still exist but be more drab less uplifting any cool dark and brooding Telemann vocal work I.e like a requiem or motets please, what is digital and easy to download.

Telemann is a fantastic colorful, so alive music has its soul printed all over it.

I seek a Telemann specialist of sacred work, motets, vocal works? here on talk classical who would had tough Telemann would be a revelation, there is a new offering on Ricercare of mighty Telemann called Portrait of him?

But this will have to wait there is a new Josquin Desprez on same afored mention label called simply adieu mes amours sound awesome.


:tiphat:


----------

